
The mystery of Julian Assange’s cat: Where will it go? What does it know? - MrXOR
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/04/12/mystery-julian-assanges-cat-where-will-it-go-what-does-it-know/
======
YUMad
Well, the cat better not state it has information that will lead to arrest of
Hillary Clinton.

